# One Brave Squirrel,,sent to me by Demi...



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.frakincool.com/pictures/a-very-brave-mother-squirrel/


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh my.....amazing what lengths mama's have to go to.. to protect their babies. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow!!! The mother squirrel did an amazing job of rescuing her baby from that terrier! I love how the baby curls around the mother's neck while being carried.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Yikes! A baby squirrel how cute and a tough mama squirrel.

Poor dog just got his butt kicked by a squirrel. I hope he doesn't get rabies.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Incredible series of photos! Good for momma squirrel! Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

KIPPY said:


> Yikes! A baby squirrel how cute and a tough mama squirrel.
> 
> Poor dog just got his butt kicked by a squirrel. I hope he doesn't get rabies.


 I just hope none of that dogs friends see the picture... He will never liv that down. Ten years from now, laying in front of the fire place his grandpups will be teasig him about "The attack Squirrel."


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

He had no idea what hit him! What an amazing mother squirrel.


----------

